# Zach Weissglass



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hornet said:


> Good news,i talked to Zach's dad this morning,he's quite a bit better to deal with then Zach,sounds like we're finally gonna get our controller.
> Al i owe you one,if it hadn't been for your comments we wouldn't of tracked down his parents,so in retrospect i guess i owe ya one:thumbsup:
> For anybody else still fighting to get their stuff from young Zachery,PM me and i'll give you his parents home phone number.
> Thanks Al
> Rick


i am glad someone finally stopped the thieving, wow glad it wasnt me but i do feel for you guys who he owes, how long now before you know who shows up on this thread

have a great day,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Slotcar Bob (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not one for I told you so but I did give everyone a heads up on this kid about a year ago when he was lieing to everyone saying he had stuff in hand & was taking your money & the AW stuff was not even shipped out of China yet.. Back then Alpink came to his defense again, maybe Alpink & him are in it together. Maybe Alpink should fork up some cash or keep his mouth shut. They were saying he was only 17 then too, he's probably not even a kid.. What does his age have to do with anything anyway, You take my money I want my product regardless of age..
Here's a phone number he kept calling me from last year when he was trying to become one of my dealers for Autoworld 908 232 2688
I am a distributor for AW since the JL days & would not deal with him, Nobody in their right mind would give him a credit line..
If you guys want to deal with a stand up guy dealing AW stuff wheelz63 is your guy, he has been with me for about 5 year now & I never have any problems, Matter of fact he will have the New Xtraction Mopar release in hand on Tuseday, he gets them before I do because he is closer to port than I am.. I am not watching HT lately because of guys like Alpink so if you want to touch base with me send me an email through HT.

Peace Out
Bobby


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Slotcar Bob (Jul 10, 2008)

Hornet said:


> Thank-you for the heads up Bob.
> Whoever this Alpink is,i don't know,couldn't care less about him,but when he'll go after a guy in a wheelchair,i personally think he is lower then a snakes belly.
> Rick


Amen Rick
Just sorry you missed my posts last year..
This is a great hobby & there is no room for attitude's like Alpink or stealing by Zack

Bobby


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

So now it's a bash Alpink thread I see.........I can see Al's point about other retailers now.......I will choose my sources carefully now as well............

As I sat by and witnessed his unselfish acts of supplying free parts, bodies tech advice, even a free bleepin' computer to folks in need.....where were you guys then????? You guys got nothin' better to do..........


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't see it as bashing. Point being, he stuck his neck out for someone he should not have plain and simple. You jump in the fire you at the least best expect to end up smelling like smoke. And this isn't the first time Al has put his foot in his mouth. He has been involved in more than one little controversy on this forum. So he has supplied free parts, bodies, tech advice, and even a computer. His actions are honorable but does this make his word creditable?? Don't think so as we have politicians doing the same thing everyday!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

tjetsgrig said:


> So now it's a bash Alpink thread I see.........I can see Al's point about other retailers now.......I will choose my sources carefully now as well............
> 
> As I sat by and witnessed his unselfish acts of supplying free parts, bodies tech advice, even a free bleepin' computer to folks in need.....where were you guys then????? A wheelchair.......seriously?? Is that what you guys dig up?? Maybe he sent a FREE computer to the guy in the wheelchair.
> 
> You guys got nothin' better to do..........


helo, just so you know they are not just digging up crap its what he does cause i am the one in a wheelchair he keeps giving me grief because i stand up for others who get ripped off by the little guy zach who has taken hundreds if not in the 1ooo of dollars and has not delivered a thing is that what you like to see on hobby talk is a person that rips you off and its ok since he is a young person just so some can get a car for pennies on the dollar from him? and by the way i buy my own computers i dont take handouts i like to earn my own. sorry not me getting a computer i think it was for zach. lol 

have a great day,
Richard


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Zach Weissglass.......is the thread title.........just sayin'. 

blah blah blah.....

I'm done with this........


----------



## Slotcar Bob (Jul 10, 2008)

tjetsgrig said:


> So now it's a bash Alpink thread I see.........I can see Al's point about other retailers now.......I will choose my sources carefully now as well............
> 
> As I sat by and witnessed his unselfish acts of supplying free parts, bodies tech advice, even a free bleepin' computer to folks in need.....where were you guys then????? You guys got nothin' better to do..........


Nothing better to do ?? If you look I have not posted anything in a long time , I sat back until I couldn't anymore, Guys like Alpink like to put there their 2 crnts where it don't belong, Nothing better to do sounds more like Alpink than me.. For someone who just joined HT last August he sure seems to get under everyone's skin.. Maybe he should think before he speaks..


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

tjetsgrig said:


> Zach Weissglass.......is the thread title.........just sayin'.
> 
> blah blah blah.....
> 
> I'm done with this........


if it was all about zach then why did you say something about al giving the guy in the wheelchair a computer. you took that out of your last quote but i do have it on mine so people will see it regardless. blah blah blah. its a shame that one little guy has to cause all of these problems on here when its supposed to be about slot cars, but then again i would be upset with getting ripped off also. maybe thats why everyone is voicing there opinion about zach. have a great day all.

richard


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ok

everyone has said a few things, so now it is time to move on
no one need to have the last word (except me):tongue:

so may time to lock these threads


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

slotking said:


> ok
> 
> everyone has said a few things, so now it is time to move on
> no one need to have the last word (except me):tongue:
> ...


hello jim, it would be a blessing in disguise if you would lock alpink out, he has done nothing but cause so much bull it isnt funny anymore and yes i am the one in a wheelchair that he and others keep giving me crap about. no body would be taking my side if he wasnt being such a --- well you know what i am trying to say.

many thanks,
Richard
Wheelz63


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Breath deep*

Well I cant see that Rich's wheel chair has anymore to do with this than ZW's age does. Neither are really the issue and therefore irrellavent to the debate. 

It all boils down to a matter of honor on Zach's part. To his discredit he chose not to man up or respect his committments; and took a path that we've all seen before from immature youth. 

To Al's credit, he has been a generous member who contributes freely of himself. While he may have backed a bad horse to a fault; who among us hasnt held a principle above and beyond; or to the point of detriment? Let's welcome him back if he so chooses. 

Let's also take a page from Rick's book. To his credit, inspite of being one of Zach's victims: He has apologized publically, attempted to extend the olive branch under poor circumstances; and albeit conditionally, is willing to hold no grudge. 

All good examples for young Zach.

Quite obviously the lesson for us is to remember to take ALL the personal garbage into PM or email...duh? Nothing wrong with alerting or advising our membership of unscroupulous doings. HOWEVER, it should be plain for all to see that choosing up sides and ramping the personal attacks can only lead to flames.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Quite obviously the lesson for us is to remember to take ALL the personal garbage into PM or email...duh?


Tried that once with Al, he brought it to the open forums.


Just a thought, is Al's name really Mickey??!!!!:wave:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am willing to help out all vendors, so here what i am willing to do to help take the heat off of any of them

everyone here please send me $250 for some bogus products no even makes yet!

I promise not to send anything to any of you!

So now all of you be ticked at me, and will have forgotten anyone else you have had bad luck with:wave:

just trying to help:dude:


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Mike, I'll just send you a bogus $250.00 and we can call it even!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hornet said:


> Bill's right.
> Richard i have talked to Al privately,he didn't know your situation,and i genuinely think he is sorry,i'm hoping you and him might be able to work some of your differances out.
> But i'm the one who should be taking most of the blame here,as it was my words that basically started all this.
> The orginal post was started with the sole intention of dragging young Zach out of hiding,as i'd come to the conclusion the only way to get ahold of young Zachery was through the social media network,so yes i set Al and Joe up abit,at the time i didn't know their involvement,all i was trolling for was somebody who would pass the post on to young Zach,so guys i apologize for that fact of the post.
> ...


rick , al and i have spoken lets see what happens. i hope this is over. 

richard


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You should ALL be lucky enough to know how much of a GREAT guy Al is. :thumbsup:


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, you know what they say about first impressions! I found his actions to be quite out of line.  I am not quite ready to nominate him for Sainthood as some are!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

